# Anybody have a battery and charger part# for dvdpak2



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking to get a replacement charger and batteries for my dvdpak2 got a great deal from a local plumber but no charger or batteries, looked on ridgids site but they only have a combo part# of battery and charger, was looking to piece it together if it's cheaper thanks!


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hillside said:


> Looking to get a replacement charger and batteries for my dvdpak2 got a great deal from a local plumber but no charger or batteries, looked on ridgids site but they only have a combo part# of battery and charger, was looking to piece it together if it's cheaper thanks!


All I know is that the regular Ridgid batteries don't work.


----------

